# LOUD front end groan/creak when braking downhill?



## 4Line (Oct 28, 2004)

Have been doing some minor work on the car, nothing at all to do with the tires or brakes, but today when I took it for a 2nd test drive I started getting this massive, terrible front-end groan while braking downhill. Groan isn't the right word exactly, it's really loud and has a real metal-stressed growl to it. 
I say 2nd test drive because the 1st test driver earlier in the day had no such problems, and I didn't do any work on the car between test drives.
There's no problems or sounds while in motion, no real noise when braking on a straight-away, and the noise doesn't continue when accelerating out of a stop. It's only this massive creaking when braking facing downhill. I'm worried cause it has that sound like something is being majorly stressed, like it's about to break, but I can't think of what "it" could be.
Any ideas


----------



## TDIMARK (Aug 29, 2001)

check you brake pad thickness. what kind of work were you doing on the car.


----------



## 4Line (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: (TDIMARK)*

Had the tires off today, brake pads are still thick all around, a good 8mm left I'd say. They're less than a year old.
Work I did was just fixing a few broken wires, cleaning up some grounds, and at one point had the front driver's side tire off to check the tranny fluid level. Have re-checked that I reinstalled the tire right, it looks normal. It's real strange. Gonna take it for another drive today...


----------

